# Gathering Around The Unhewn Stone (Philadelphia, October 16-18)



## ianfernite (Oct 9, 2009)

Christian anarcho-primitivist conference. Psalters are playing!


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting...
I guess "biblical" meaning "borrowed from pagan religions", and so here used to lure in Christians and maybe Jews?


----------



## ianfernite (Oct 11, 2009)

This is faith-based and spiritual, NOT religious (there's a huge difference).
Thus, it isn't intended to 'lure' anyone. It's a gathering of radical folks who happen to believe in and follow Christ.

From my (albeit limited) experience, most radical Christians tend to hate religion almost as much as I do!


----------

